# -
,  !

   ,     :
1.            ,          ?
           /   ,    ?

----------


## Leila

> 1.            ,          ?


          (  ).    .

----------

,   15001    ?   -          ,    -       ?

----------


## Leila

,  .

----------

[COLOR="#000000"]*Leila*,    !

      .     . ,    .       .   .
            -   !

, *    .    .  .*

* 1.*
1.     .
2.      .  - 3       .
     :
 	-        .  ;
 	-  15001 (   ).  ;,  ;
 	-  -09-4.  ;
3.       .  - 3       .
     :
 	-    .  ;
4.    ,   ;
5.      .     -     ?     ,      ? 

* 2.*
1.    
2.        .  - 3    .
     :
 	-   .  .
 	-      .  ;
 	-  15001 (  ).   [ .  -      ? 
 	-       ;
3.     ,       ,     ( ).  -        ,     

* 3.*
1.   
2.    
3.        .
     :
 	-  -09-1.  ;
 	-     ;  -     ?  ? 
4.         .  - 7    .

* 4.*
1.        
     :
 	-  16001 ( ).  .
 	-   ( ).           .  .
 	-     .  .  -   ? 
 	-       .    ,             .  .
 	-     (   ).  -       /   ? 
  5                 .
2.      
     :
 	-    .  .
 	-    ().  .
 	-    .  .  -    ? 
 	-      .  .  -    ? 
 	-     

* 5.*
1.    .  -    ? 
2.  .  -    ?  

*  ! :-)*

** :
1.      ?
2.             ,     ?   ?     ?

----------


## Leila

:



> -        .  ;


  .       15001  15002,     .             . 
    ,     ,      ,  - ,  .



> -  -09-4.  ;


  .     .



> 5.      .     -    ?     ,      ?


 . :   .
  :



> 2.        .  - 3    .


  .



> -   .  .


  ?  46-   . ,   .



> -  15001 (  ).  .  -     ?


 .



> 3.     ,       ,     ( ).  -        ,    ?


    .   ,     ,   .   - .
  :



> -     .  .  -  ?


        .        .



> 1.      ?


 15001   16001.

----------

!

,      ?     ?



> * ..*      ""    * ..*

----------


## Leila

, ,   . ,    .

,    "",   ,
:
1.      .
2.            .
3.     .

----------

,       ,     ,      - ?     ?

----------


## mizeri

> 2.      ...
> 1.    .  -   ?
> 2.  .  -   ?


 .      ?    ,      " ", ..   ,          "" .       ,      .
       ,       (  ),    .          ,       (  ,    75     :Smilie: ).
  -    ,   ,    ,          .

----------


## Leila

> ,       ,     ,      - ?     ?


  -  (,  ),   . ,       .



> -    ,   ,    ,          .


       ?    ,     .

----------

,      .        3  -     9       4  2013 .  1  2014 .       3    ,    4      .  ,     .   4    ,  ,       .        3       .   -     ,      .     2 .   ?       ? ,         1 .

----------

,          .

  ,          ,   .
       :



> -            :
> 1. )       
>    )     
>    )      
> 2. )             ,             ,          .
>    )           .
> 
>             .         ( )       .
> 
> ...


          (    1) ?
 ,           .

   !

----------


## mizeri

> (    1) ?
>  ,           .


         (..      ,     )      - , ,  ,     .         .         ,    (     /),      (    ),         1  2014  ,           ,  ,  ,    -  . 
  .           ,  .    . 

   212 (  . ):
"                 ,   " """  """  1  1  5"   ,    .              " 10"  .     ,       ,    ,        ,     15                " 26"   ."

 27  ( . ):
"3.    -   (       )   ,  " 2"  "2.1"  ,   (        ),       " "  ,        ,         (       ). "

----------

,  !

             :

1.                 (  )    16001,   ..?
2.  ,          ?

   !

----------


## Leila

> 1.                 (  )    16001,   ..?


     ,      ?      -     .                .



> 2.  ,          ?


  .

----------

> ,      ?      -     .


,            ?



> .


        .        ,       . ,         ?  ,   ?
 ,    ,  


> ,  .64  .        ,     ,       , ** .


 : http://www.klerk.ru/buh/articles/291480/

----------


## Leila

> ,            ?


  .  ,   -    .  ,  .



> .        ,       . ,         ?  ,   ?


  ?  46-,   , ,       .



> ,    ,


,   -,   ?

----------

> ?  46-,   , ,       .


      .




> ,   -,   ?


  .

 ,  ,     . ,    -              ?

----------

,,          ?      ?

----------


## muammar

> ,,          ?      ?


        ,       .      .

----------

,       15001    2                .           15001   (     ), ..     .

----------


## 1

,    ,      15001.   15001            ,   ..   .     15001       .    15001     ,      2-       .
 ,    ,    ,        3-  .  ,     ()    .    .  46-  .

----------

-   -       ?                10.

----------


## muammar

> -   -       ?                10.


   .       ,       ,    .

----------

,  !

 .          .

,   -        ?               ?        - , ,         ?

   .

----------

,      ...

  -         .       ,           ,      /.       .           ,       ?

----------

()   ,            ,  .  -   ,   ,       -/   ,    ? - ,    ,     ?

----------

,          ,

----------

15001    
        2.3.,    2.1  2.2 .      ?    ?      ,  - ...

----------


## Leila

**,   ?   ?
 ,   2.3.   .  ,  16001 .

----------

> ?


 :yes: 
 :Hi:

----------


## zorro_z

> ,


, , , ,          15001   16001.
 ,  ,  .

----------


## Leila

*zorro_z*,   http://www.nalog.ru

----------


## zorro_z

,       ,     pdf  /.     ,

----------

: http://www.gnivc.ru/software/free_so...oftware_ul_fl/
   .

----------


## zorro_z

-,    ! .
       -  "  ":
      ,                   .
           ?

----------


## zorro_z

:
,     /    ?    ?

----------


## Leila

> ,       ,     pdf  /.     ,


 . http://www.nalog.ru/rn77/program/all/form_reg/     ,     .



> ,     /    ?    ?


 .      ,     .

----------


## tomic

,     2009   ,      ,            .           20 .. .   ,        ,       5 ,         .     ?            , , .

----------


## drawingss

> ,  !
> 
>  .          .
> 
> ,   -        ?               ?        - , ,         ?
> 
>    .


  ,     ? (. )

----------


## _

! 
  :       ?     ? 
 :     . ,  . 

.

----------


## Leila

> :       ?


   ,  ?



> :     .


 "" -     .

----------


## _

:  ,     .      ,   . 
    ? ,   ?

----------

*Leila*,       3   -     . 15001 (       ).     ,      ?

----------


## Leila

**,  . 1 . 20   . : "1.   ()    ,      ,  ,       ,           ,         ,                        ".

 ,    : .   :  "   ",     .

----------

,       ""  ?

----------


## yvik

!



> ,      ?





> , ,   . ,    .


      .    .    ,    .    ,     (, ,  https://pravoved.ru/blog/blog/554.html).  :        1 ?  ,         :
  1


. -                                                                                                                   __ ______ 2015 .

       , , ,   10 000,00 ( )   100 %  ,
 :
1.        (,   , /).
2.        1 :
  :     .
3.            .
4. ,         2 ()              .
5.            .         ,            ,      .
6. ,                       ,   . 
 ..   , .
-  -  , ,     ? 



> ,    "",   ,
> :
> 1.      .
> 2.            .
> 3.     .

----------


## Leila

*yvik*,          , :



> 6. ,                       ,   .


        ? -      ,  ,     . ,  ,       .

,    , , ,    ,   ,   .
     , , -,   -  ,    .

----------


## yvik

*Leila*,    !  ,  " "    ,     ""  "  ",  ,      ,    . :Embarrassment:  
 -  -       .     : 
     ( ,    -  ,    ,    .),     .1 "  "    ?

   :
_1 -  () - ._  -  ,     - , , ,  ;
_2 -  () - ._  -  ;
_3 - ,   _  - ,  - ,     ,         ;
_4 -   /_ -  ,   ,     . (   ?)

-    ? 1  4?..

----------


## Leila

> ( ,    -  ,    ,    .),     .1 "  "    ?


   ,   :



> 4 -   /

----------


## yvik

*Leila*,     !!     :   , ,    .4,   5    ?

----------


## Leila

*yvik*,  . 9.6.1.  ,     1   4,   6.
,  5    :Smilie:

----------


## yvik

*Leila*,  :yes:  ,      ))   ! ))

----------


## Leila

:Smilie:

----------


## 1987

!     .        .       .      .          . :            ?..      !        ?

----------


## 333

!

, ,                 ?

  ,      50  ,     ?       ?

   .

----------

*333*,   ()   ,     ,  .
   ,    ,      ?     800 .     " "   .  ,   /      ,     , ,  ,  , ?
  ,             (  )        .

----------

.    .    .    .     68 .           ?                   ?

   .

----------

**,    ""          -      ,      .  , ,  .        ,       ( -)    ,  ..   .   ,             .

----------

?

----------


## Gera77

/

----------

.          .     - ?   - ?   -   -   ?
   ,          ,       ,        - .

----------


## Leila

> ,          ,       ,       - .


,    - . 
    .

----------

> ,    - . 
>     .


 .

----------

.  .    2010  .      .   .        .
  46  ,        .        ,   5    .  , : 
  :    -1  2015            ? 
 4:           ? 

         .

----------

!     ,   16001      ,       ,    . 
1.    ? 
2.      ?
3.      ? /

----------

> !     ,   16001      ,       ,    . 
> 1.    ? 
> 2.      ?
> 3.      ? /


     :      ,       __,         2. , ,          .   :Unknown: 
    ,          .      -  "1"   Excell   .         .    ,       -     .

----------

.       ..

----------

**,       ,   ,     .

----------


## Kris2015

.    15001   ,    ,           .    15001     (.     )?

----------


## Leila

> .    15001   ,    ,           .    15001     (.     )?


   ,  15001  .

----------


## Kris2015

.

----------


## Leila

> .


,     ,   ?  :Smilie:     .

----------


## Kris2015

( ).   15001     (),    2.1, 2.2    ,   (    ),      1 ( ()- ,    (  ).         ,                 ,

----------


## Leila

*Kris2015*,  .  .

----------


## Kris2015

.  .

----------


## Leila

*Kris2015*,  :Smilie:  . 1 . 20   . ?

----------


## Kris2015

4 ( )      5  .

----------


## Leila

. 9.6.1.   : 
"  1 " "  ,    ,    .
...
   4,   6."

----------


## Kris2015

.    ... :Embarrassment:

----------


## Leila

*Kris2015*,   :Smilie: 
,  6, ,   .

----------


## Kris2015

.    .

----------


## yulias1

,   . 19  2015   ,   ,    .   .           4   ,   .    ,    ,  14       ,    .     .    :         ?

----------


## Arinka200

.          (   ).    ?        ? 

       ? 

       ,         ?

     ?     ?

----------


## Leila

> ?


   .



> ?


   ,    .   ,  - .



> ?     ?


 https://egrul.nalog.ru/ 
   .

----------

> ,         ?


  ,      /.



> ?


 /        - , .

----------


## diagnost07

!    ( . ),  :  5 .    4 . .         , ( ).   ,    ,      2 , (  . ),     5 . ., ..     5 . .    .        ,     ,   . ,    ,   ,    ,     ,   5 . .    .  .    ,     4 . .,     (.. ),    ,     ,   ,   (.. )     .         ,        ,    ,   1 .         ,  ,    4 . .           ?            .     2014 , ..    2- ,   .       2015 ,       .    3 , ( 2018 ,     ),     1   .   2017   3 ,    ,         .
1.           -    ,    ?
2.                  4 ..?

----------

( ,    ).            .         ""  2  .     -     ?

----------


## Leila

> -     ?


 .
,    2-  .  ,   .

----------


## diagnost07

**,  !          :  5 .    4 . .         , ( ).   , (  . ),     5 . ., ..     5 . .    .        ,     ,   . ,    ,   ,    ,     ,   5 . .    .  .         ,        ,    ,   1 .          . :      4 . .           ?            .     2014 , ..    2- ,   .       2015 ,       .    3 , ( 2018 ,     ),    1  ,  , ..   2017   3 ,    .         .
1.          ..   ,                       ?
2.            -       ?

----------

*Leila*, !

----------

*diagnost07*, -1-,       .   ,     .    .
-2-,        .   ,    - .    ? 
   ,           .       .      .      ,    . 
      ,    . ,  - .

----------


## lir13

,  -         ?

----------


## Leila

> ?


  :Smilie:

----------

.        , (  )      ?

----------

> , (  )


  .  ,     ,     .        ,      "".

----------


## dana620321

!
 .     .  ,        .    2      .        ?          ?      ,     ?      ?

----------

*diagnost07*,         -   ,  .
  ,      .    2-  ()        (),          (   ,   ).    4 .  ,  1 .      .       ,  , ,      .    -    (, ,     ..),      .  ,             ,   /,       ,   -  .
            -  ,  .        .
    .     .

----------

> ,        .    2      .        ?          ?      ,     ?      ?


  2 ,              2      .  2        ,    /.   - ,   (1  )       (  ).   2                  3-   -   .
        ,    ,         ,         .    ,           .

----------


## Rom5

. 
               0710096. ( 1   2. ) (   )

1)     ()                   0710096 ( 1  2 ) ?

2)       4  ( 1   2 ) ?  

3)     25.02.2016. ,  
       ( ,  ,    ...)  ? 
4)     02.03.2016. , 
        ( ,  ,    ...)  ?

----------


## Rom5

> . 
>                0710096. ( 1   2. ) (   )
> 
> 1)     ()                   0710096 ( 1  2 ) ?
> 
> 2)       4  ( 1   2 ) ?  
> 
> 3)     25.02.2016. ,  
>        ( ,  ,    ...)  ? 
> ...


1)   0710099 " () ".   ,     96.
2)    6 . (  2)
3) -   : 94.    ,  -2016
4) -    : 90.   ,  -2016

----------


## GH2

> .


     10 .. ...   ?
     -   ? 
 ,     ?
    ,-      ...    ? .

----------


## Rom5

> -   ?







> ?

----------

- 678..  .       10..?   .  ,     ?

----------


## GH2

> ?


 -  ()-   10 ..?        ? .

----------


## Rom5

> - 678..  .       10..?   .  ,     ?





> -  ()-   10 ..?        ? .


      .

     : http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php...2#post54734652

----------


## GH2

,    ( , )  :"   ". .   :      ,,    .   ...   , ,   , .
1.  "        "-        .  -      ,    .15001    ?      ,                ....
2.     15001  16001,   - ?
3.   -          ?
4.   ,      20.01.2016-     ?
5.    ,    ?
 , .     .

----------


## GH2

> 


      ,..       .    , ,   (   ) . :Redface:    !

----------


## Rom5

> ,    ( , )  :"   ". .   :      ,,    .   ...   , ,   , .
> 1.  "        "-        .  -      ,    .15001    ?      ,                ....
> 2.     15001  16001,   - ?
> 3.   -          ?
> 4.   ,      20.01.2016-     ?
> 5.    ,    ?
>  , .     .


1)    
2)  
5)   ,

----------


## GH2

.

----------

> "        "


          (  . 15001   "      ").  ,   " " -       -         .
     -  ,    .  ,          .

----------


## GH2

> ,


  - .    ,   :"   , ,    .       ....  ..     ...." ..        ,          .      .

----------


## GH2

! 
1.     ,     :
"    ,         .     ."
   ?          ,      ...  ? 
2.  .15001     :    -  .2.1  2.2.      ...  5        (   -,  ):   .1-  ,    .2(  ),3- ,..      ()?,    .4-     .    .4. ?  ..        ..  .
3.  .4,   -    ...    ? ...   . ,   .
 ,,    ... ,  ...   ...
 .

----------


## GH2

,      ?        ,      ... .

----------


## Rom5

> ,      ?        ,      ... .


 




> "    ,         .     ."


     ,

----------

> "    ,         .     ."
>    ?


           .   -  .



> ...  5        (   -,


       ,          ,         (,     ). 
     ,              .         .
 .15001      1  "4".

   .       ?

----------


## GH2

Rom5! !

----------


## GH2

> ?


   !      .   - :"   ". -   ,..  ,   ,..    ,"  "-. !!! (      ,  ,    ...)...-    , .  :  ...!  :      ? :Smilie:      .

----------

!  -       ?  . (,   ). 14   2      "".     2013 ,    .      ,   ,           .  2015   /.        .  ,      ,  ,  ,  10  (  .....).   . ,     27 .    ,    46-     .       ?       ,  3 ?     30 ,    ?   5 ?

----------

?    .  ?

----------

> ,   15001    ?   -          ,    -       ?


            .       ?

----------

> .


    , ,  .



> ?


    .      350 .

----------

> .       ?


,  2016, 1500 .

----------


## Rom5

- 500 ,   800,   1200.
(       )

  ,  ?

----------

2.10.16        ,    ?

----------


## Rom5

> 2.10.16        ,    ?


,  ?
 .

----------

.    ?  -    ( - )?

----------


## prioritet

> .    ?  -    ( - )?


 !
  ,          - ,    :Wink: 
       300  .  -     ,   .
    ,       ,    .      .

----------

?    ?     ,      ?

----------


## prioritet

> ?    ?     ,      ?


 .   ,        .

----------

,    (-)     /,    75 ,      . .     ...

----------


## Leila

. 10 . 23    : "   ,      ,               ,    ,    ,      ,    ()                     ()        .     ()         ,    ,    ."

----------


## zorro_z

:  16,     -      30  -     .        (   3   ).      -  3  (-, -1)  3 .
  :
1)  30   3     ?    ?
2)     3     -4?
3)       3  6-?
4)         
(   -.)
5)      -     (      4 )      ?        4    ?

----------


## Rom5

> :  16,     -      30  -     .        (   3   ).      -  3  (-, -1)  3 .
>   :
> 1)  30   3     ?    ?
> 2)     3     -4?
> 3)       3  6-?
> 4)         
> (   -.)
> 5)      -     (      4 )      ?        4    ?


1)     .          , , 30.09   3.10,      .
2) . 
3) . + 2-
4) 
5) 6-7 .   7  10 .

(   9 -12 .     , , )

----------


## Rom5

*zorro_z*

           4 . ,    **.  
       .

----------


## zorro_z

2-? ,     - 6- . 
    (   )    2-.

----------


## Rom5

> 2-? ,     - 6- . 
>     (   )    2-.


   .

      ( )    ?

----------


## zorro_z

,  .   .    .   !

----------


## Wika

.
,    ,     ,     ?   ?

----------


## prioritet

> .
> ,    ,     ,     ?   ?


 ,      .

----------


## GH2

!
 :
   .
    ,  ?
1.    ?
       ,       3 (-,.  )  ?
.

----------


## Leila

> ,  ?


 , ,    .



> 1.    ?


.       ,      .



> ,      3 (-,.  )  ?


 ,  .

----------


## Wika

?

----------


## Leila

> ?


   ?  :Smilie:

----------

> ?


       . "---"...

----------


## Wika

> . "---"...


-,    ,   ?
-,    ,   .

     :           ,     ?

----------


## Wika

> ?


, , ,   .    ,

----------

> ,   ?


 ,   ,          .



> ,   .


   .       ,  -     .    ""     ,      -,      ,  , .

----------

> ""     ,      -,*      ,  ,* .


     !      !     ,  !   !

----------


## BOGDANOZKA

> - 500 ,   800,   1200.
> (       )
> 
>   ,  ?


  ,     ,
 -  :Girl Blush:

----------


## Rom5

> ,     ,
>  -


.    10%,         100%. 
       . ,  .

      1000 ?

----------


## prioritet

> ?


  .
   ,    ""       ,   ** ,     ""  .




> ,     ?


 ,       **        .

----------


## GH2

!

----------

!     (  2015),       , /  ,    .      -     2015.        .     .    ,              ?

----------


## Wika

> ,   ,          .
> 
>    .       ,  -     .    ""     ,      -,      ,  , .


,     ?     14001         ,      .?   -      ,     ?

----------

> ?


    .             (     , ).         , ,  .



> 14001         ,      .?


  (     ,   ,       ).    ,      .             .



> ,     ?


    .     ,         ,   .

----------

,                ,          .

----------


## prioritet

> ,                ,          .


     .     .

----------

> .     .


   :   ,      . 
        .
                ,      .  .
    ,     ,    .

----------


## prioritet

> ,    .


,          :Smilie:

----------

> 


       . 
  -          ,        .      ...      .       -     .
           ...
,                     .      ,       .

----------

> . 
>   -          ,        .      ...      .       -     .
>            ...
> ,                     .      ,       .


   :   ,     :  -  .

----------

> ,     :  -  .


 .       "   ",   - "   ".

----------

,     ,   ,       ()   .   .      ,        . .

----------


## prioritet

> 


.

----------

> . 
>   -          ,        .      ...


  .   .

----------


## BOGDANOZKA

> ,


   ?

----------


## prioritet

> prioritet  
> ,         
> 
>    ?


-,   ,          .

----------


## Skrepo4ka

, , . 
   ,  ,   .        1000 .   , ,        10 , ..   . 
, ,           ?

----------


## Skrepo4ka

?

----------

,  .
    . 
             2 . 16.
      6-  2 . 16         ?

----------

.  , !     ,    ,   ,    ...,     ,       "  "      50 .. ,         ,      ,   . ,          (       ).

----------


## prioritet

> 50 ..


,      ?      .



> 


  / .



> ,


 ?

----------

> ,      ?      .
> 
>   / .
> 
>  ?


" -"  01.07.2016   , , ,          (
   9 ,   ,    01.12.16  ,    ,       

 ,     ,  ,     ,      ,  ,      .

----------


## mstriz

.     . .30.09.2016    . .. .. 01 . .    ..:
1)    4 .()  , ,-?
2)     2-, . 2016      ,  2017 -   ,      ?

----------


## vlad_1734

.  6%.     .         .      .         ,              ?

----------

